# Huge Find 5/29



## RIBottleguy (May 29, 2012)

I went out with a friend today in hopes of digging my first privy.  We had permission at a 1740s colonial, but it was extensively altered and the backyard was lavishly landscaped.  We were almost afraid to touch it!  Well, we probed and probed...nothing.  It was likely because all the surrounding houses were newer (1900s), so we needed a tight city block to find something for sure.
 My friend then took me to an abandoned property that we got the ok to look for bottles and privies.  Besides all the debris in the yard, it looked very promising.  We hadn't even started to probe when he called me over to look at some bottles on the ground.  There were a bunch of 1870-90s bottles just lying there!  We picked through them and got some sodas, pharmacy bottles, and even a Quaker bitters.  As we went back to get a bucket, I noticed two 50-gallon barrels full of bottles!
 They were poorly covered, and appeared to have been haphazardly tossed in from a construction site.  Some had broken from freezing when full of water (or from having stone beers tossed on them).  We started picking through them and left with five buckets of bottles.  
 The pictures speak better than I can:

 The entire haul:






 Rush's Bitters, 4 Warner's Safe Cures, a bunch of teal green master inks, some embossed, 4 Rumford Chemical Works





 Dyottville cylinder, ancient black glass bottle, Anheuser Busch (Meyer variant), Himalya Cure, Skilton Foote Bunker Hill Pickles





 Stone beers, one marked with blue top





 X-rare Deerfoot Farm Southboro, Mass. milk bottle.  Fruit jars were used to bottle milk in the 1870-1880s period





 Moutarde Diaphane pontiled mustard barrel





 Caw's Black Fluid Ink





 Stafford's Ink master





 Anheuser Busch close-up





 Dr. Ham's Aromatic Invigorating Spirit NY





 The Craig Kidney Cure Co.





 Artistic shots


----------



## splante (May 29, 2012)

the bottle gods are with you my freind, you never stop amazing me with your finds.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2012)

It seems kind of hard to believe,that all of those bottles where just lying on open ground and in barrels. Then again anything is possible.

 Even if I wasn't a bottle collector I would have taken most of those bottles home.


----------



## deacon_frost (May 29, 2012)

wow very nice finds and you didnt even have to dig


----------



## madman (May 29, 2012)

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!WOW!


----------



## tigue710 (May 29, 2012)

what???? for real... Wow... that is amazing... hats off to you is all I can say... I thought it was a darn decent dig, didnt know they were just laying there!


----------



## msleonas (May 29, 2012)

Seriously Taylor!!! All I can say is WOW! YEs, the Bottle Gods are with you my friend!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 29, 2012)

I wish more construction guys were as considerate as that..! ..Imagine how many they just bury or destroy.. anyway congrats on the nice gets!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 29, 2012)

Pretty amazing....

 I really like this bottle!  Very cool finds, who do you suppose put those bottles in the barrels ?


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 29, 2012)

Great finds! any ny blobs?


----------



## cadburys (May 29, 2012)

Great haul there, most of us have to dig for glass!

 Ant


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: JOETHECROW
> 
> Pretty amazing....
> 
> I really like this bottle!  Very cool finds, who do you suppose put those bottles in the barrels ?


 
 Yes,...if any become avail...I would be pretty interested in this one. I don't know much about it but love the way it looks. Thanks for sharing your incredible finds....I don't think I've ever heard of someone finding barrels of bottles....


----------



## epackage (May 29, 2012)

I'm still thinking cottage cheese or sour cream on the Deerfoot, great gets Taylor...[]


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 29, 2012)

NY Digger, there was one NY soda.  It was a C. Torney Medicated Root Beer, quart size, looks like it was in the ocean.


----------



## madpaddla (May 29, 2012)

Amazing.  What a great pull.  Fantastic....makes ya drool


----------



## mainer1 (May 29, 2012)

WOW!
 Once in a lifetime event
 Posts like this make up for not digging in a while
 Almost - not really - maybe a little
 Great post.


----------



## msleonas (May 29, 2012)

Since the house/property was abandoned, was the ground dug up at all? You could probably go back and find more!


----------



## lil digger (May 29, 2012)

wow amazing finds!


----------



## Blackglass (May 29, 2012)

Nothing short of "Worth the effort"! Congrats guys!


----------



## andy volkerts (May 30, 2012)

[:-] WOW!!! beats the He__ out of any of my digging finding excursions, wat to go, with that kind of Mojo goin, I would get the he__ back there and dig up the rest of it.......


----------



## Penn Digger (May 30, 2012)

Awesome!  Good for you!  Hope you dance a few bottle steps.  Congrats on the bottles!  Keep them coming please!  Let's not argue about Obama's pronunciation! What a silly world to enter that quagwire of BS?

 PD


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 30, 2012)

Wow, quite a score.  I did not see the Ham's in the Ring Ham book, I like it.


----------



## botlguy (May 30, 2012)

I've got to add my congratulations. 

CONGRATULATIONS ! ! !


----------



## cyberdigger (May 30, 2012)

...is this a Winslow Jar by any chance?


----------



## stumpknocker (May 30, 2012)

I love your Craig Kidney Cure. Congratulations on the super finds.


----------



## Plumbata (May 30, 2012)

You've been tearing it up lately with good finds.

 How many of these latest finds were pontiled?

 That milk jar is so awesome, never knew that milk was once sold in fruit jars. Can you venture a guess regarding potential value?


----------



## coreya (May 30, 2012)

Is there anything on the reverse of the deerfoot jar and what color is the jar? the closer it takes is a cohansey type lid & metal clamp. The jar if it had the lid etc would be 300+- and possible red book # 767 or 768
 Sorry saw you already had the info in the jar section![]


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Steven,
 There were only four pontils, three slicks and the mustard.  
 The Deerfoot Farm jar has "To be washed and returned" on the back, and is listed at $400+ in Red Book 10 with no mention of the lid affecting the value?


----------



## deenodean (May 30, 2012)

MAN, what a find..all I can do is dream..I am sure you will go and scout around a bit more...AWESOME BOTTLES


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 30, 2012)

Sometime in the near future, someone is going to say...." Some damn body has done stole our bottles.............we had them in these 55 gal. drums....damn, it just goes to show you can't leave anything anywhere."

 I mean why would anyone put old bottles in a drum unless they had plans to do something w/ them?

 Why would a constuction worker do it? Would he think........."Ya know,I bet these bottles are worth quite a bit of money. I think I'll put them in these drums and wait for someone to come by and get them.........I don't need the money, I'll just use my time and effort for someone elses benefit."

 1870s-1890s bottles just lying there? How did that happen, I have bottles that are outside for two or three years and they get covered over w/ grass and leaves.

 I guess I just look at thing differently than the rest of ya. 

 Is this different that the chain saw?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 30, 2012)

That thought crossed my mind Pat, but I don't think it was the case.. whoever left the bottles there must not have known how good some of them are, or else they simply wouldn't leave them there.. and they definitely would not load up 55 gal drums knowing full well there would be casualties in the process.. sounds to me like a 'let's just get them out of our way' scenario..


----------



## Wheelah23 (May 30, 2012)

Inspiring story! What're the chances you guys happened to find that awesome haul just waiting for you? And I agree, no chance those were put there by bottle collectors... Nobody would be so idiotic as to leave awesome bottles like that unattended, and no bottle collector would've allowed bottles to break like that!


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 30, 2012)

Hey Pat,
 If they thought they were valuable they obviously wouldn't have left them lying around.  According to the landowner the tenants moved out after a house fire and took their stuff, so whatever was left became the landowners.  He apparently didn't care about the bottles, and the tenants didn't care to lug them along.  I'd say we just got paid in bottles to take "junk" out of his backyard.


----------



## creeper71 (May 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Sometime in the near future, someone is going to say...." Some damn body has done stole our bottles.............we had them in these 55 gal. drums....damn, it just goes to show you can't leave anything anywhere."
> 
> ...


 Some people will not agree with me, but If you want the bottles that "you" put in a barrel then you would be back to get them in a few hours or few days at max.. To let bottles in a barrel all winter to break from thaw an refreeze mean you don't give 2 craps about the "worthless"bottles an if someone finds them then let those "suckers" remove the "worthless" bottles


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 30, 2012)

House fire huh? I had one of those in 98............took me three years before I had a place to put my bottles. I left them under a friends shed for close to four years.

 I tell ya, I'm damn glad I don't live around any of yall, and to have had a landlord such as that. I'd be bottleless for sure.

 Talking about cold and self serving logic.

 I'd bet my left nut there is more to this story than what we are hearing. I'd also be willing to bet that no one told the people who had the housefire that their bottles were fixing to be given/carted away. Did you or anyone make any attempt to see if they wanted their bottles back or just went by what your friend or the landlord said?

 "Oh look, they left there keys in their car..........that must mean they want someone to drive it off."

 Then I guess it's a North/South kinda thing.........maybe not but, I know if there is something of value and it's not mine.....................................

 Then maybe it's the age difference between me being 53 and you being 23. Age makes you look at things a bit differently.[]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 31, 2012)

..or maybe you weren't there and don't know enough to speculate on this, ...Sir... [8|]


----------



## ajohn (May 31, 2012)

Hell Pat, I'm 54 and I agree with the 23 year old.


----------



## Penn Digger (May 31, 2012)

I see a new mini-series in all of this, "Bait Bottles."  LOL  I agree, if the people who put them in the bins really wanted them or thought they had any value they wouldn't have left them there.  Who here ever dug a nice collectible bottle and left it on site thinking I will come back and get it later?  Don't think so....

 PD


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 31, 2012)

With all due respect, you have no idea what you are talking about.  You should keep your motto about fools and wise men in mind.  I happen to have a motto as well.  If you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all.  You've offended and insulted me, and to what end?


----------



## blade (May 31, 2012)

Word


----------



## surfaceone (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RIBottleguy
> 
> With all due respect, you have no idea what you are talking about.  You should keep your motto about fools and wise men in mind.  I happen to have a motto as well.  If you don't have anything good to say, don't say anything at all.  You've offended and insulted me, and to what end?


 
 Hey Taylor,

 Well said, sir. 

 *****************************

 Ole Pat, man, talk about your unwarranted, unfounded castigations.


----------



## carobran (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Not by a long shot. ^^ Now,If they'd been under a shed or something,well and carefully covered,I could understand the problem. But haphazardly tossed into buckets it apparant whoever put them there didn't think too much of them. Alot more probably would have been busted by the end of next winter. If whoever put them there wanted them they should have found a better place than in a junky abandoned lot.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blade
> 
> Word


 


 Up


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> House fire huh? I had one of those in 98............took me three years before I had a place to put my bottles. I left them under a friends shed for close to four years.
> 
> ...


 
  The guys got "permission" they went to the lot got the bottles. End of Story no need to put  that much thought into it man. We all are jealous,don't feel alone.[]


----------



## msleonas (May 31, 2012)

To all that are judging RIBottleguy, he is a respectful, by the book kind of guy, and since I have known him, he has always been that way. He is great at what he does and is always working hard, some may say he is lucky, it is not luck. He works hard for what he gets. Lastly, even though he is much younger than pretty much all of the member of our local club, he is probably one of the most knowledgeable people regarding bottles.


----------



## PASodas (May 31, 2012)

Sounds like a legitimate once-in-a-lifetime find.  Bottles appear to be in dug condition, however quite a hodge podge of items (although some didn't survive).  Possible color run on the Warner's K&Ls or cure collector with the Craigs thrown in but who needs 4 Rumfords. Hardly an ink collection or soda collector.  Appears to be normal household items perhaps left under a porch, or exposed to elements, or perhaps dug, most from the same time period that were eventually tossed (literally) into barrels perhaps to prevent others from stepping on them and getting hurt in an effort to clean up the area.  No collector would leave bottles that could fill with water exposed to the winter of New England.
  Just my opinion . . . Great finds!!!


----------



## creeper71 (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rick I am not jealous of his find I just wish just one time I could find a good dump.. I may once in awhile find a good bottle in the dumps I dig but never had the fortune to dig a nice old dump....


----------



## tigue710 (May 31, 2012)

I love this forum, every time someone posts a good dig or find the negative comments are not far behind...  I guess thats why I post so much over here now?


----------



## adshepard (May 31, 2012)

Geez and I got excited when I found three bottles lying together during one dive.  Fantastic find!  I agree with those that said taking them was legitimate.  Obviously abandoned otherwise they would not have left them through the winter.


----------



## CazDigger (May 31, 2012)

Congrats on an awesome find!! I agree with Matt. Not sure what it is, when someone has good fortune, others try to knock them down. I see it on deer hunting websites too. If someone shoots a big buck, they are automatically labeled as photoshopped - hoaxes or worse - poachers. Not everyone is going to get lucky, no matter how hard you work at it, but luck favors those who work hard.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 31, 2012)

Damn, yall are a sensitive bunch are yall not?

 No morals or scruples though, and I'll stand by that.

 Just glad none of you will ever make it to my house.......I'd have to have eyes in the back of my head.

 Like I said there is more to this story than we are being told.........because noboby is going to leave these bottles just laying around........bottom line. Now if you or the rest of ya want to go on and justify this to meet your on ends, be my guest.

 The only thing I'm hearing is "Well they left em here, so that must mean they don't want them." or "They should have protected them better" now that is a strong and most convincing argument.

 Jealous? Hell no.......why would I be.

 And surf..........I really don't give a crap what you think. 

 .......Then again I do have people like the likes of yall......when my house burned in 98 I caught people digging through the remains of my house. Their logic was "Your house burned and you do not live here no more, and all this is junk now. So we figgered it would be ok............."


----------



## cyberdigger (May 31, 2012)

Well I get where you're coming from now, Pat.. people pillaged your burnt out place and this is somehow reminding you of that.. I am sorry that happened to you, but I'd be hesitant to make the comparison.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> Congrats on an awesome find!! I agree with Matt. Not sure what it is, when someone has good fortune, others try to( knock them down.) I see it on deer hunting websites too. If someone shoots a big buck, they are automatically labeled as photoshopped -Â hoaxes or worse - poachers. Not everyone is going to get lucky, no matter how hard you work at it, but luck favors those who work hard.


 

 Ahhhh the good ole "Puce Eagle" day's  that had to be the record for non stop "knock um down" jealousy. I don't care what you say or who you are, most of the bickering comes from jealousy even if it is subconsciously.  (ohhhh im not jealous) bullchitt. 


  "Not everyone is going to get lucky, no matter how hard you work at it, but luck favors those who work hard".

 Best quote I heard in a long time.


----------



## tftfan (May 31, 2012)

WOW.... !   My mom has been growing these since I was a kid...   just thought we could use a break.   and....   those are some cool bottles.


----------



## Brains (May 31, 2012)

nice flowers, great colour


----------



## mf150 (May 31, 2012)

I haven't dug a bottle in my life, yet. I'm not jealous when I see extraordinary outcomes like this. I'm freakin inspired!
 Going to the Sierra-Nevada Mountians in a few days--home of the California Gold Rush--, and I am hopeful to have some of the OP's luck. If I find anything during my hikes, I'll take lots of pictures.  

 Congrats to the OP! 




> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lexdigger (May 31, 2012)

Damn. You know, I found a 700 dollar bottle just LAYING on the ground at a permission I had. It was a construction site and the workers had tossed it off to the side for me to look at. Had it piled up with a bunch of slicks and commons... yet somehow it survived, perfectly MINT! 

 The fact of the matter is that when you get permission from the Property Owner and they tell you to take Whatever you WANT that is there... that's THAT. To argue someones character based upon speculation is pathetic. 

 And yes, I have seen HUNDREDS of bottles just Laying on the ground before. People collect them from Wherever and keep them because they think they are cool... but then loose interest. It's not uncommon or unheard of. Some diggers in NYC dug some Killa pits in the backyard of an abandoned house that had a HUGE antique bottle collecting Book and Magazine collection inside of the house. Just imagine, the previous tenants were so into Bottles but never found the huge Hoard of them that were buried in their backyard... many of which were pictured in the books and mags!!! LOSERS WEEPERS!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 31, 2012)

It's easy for bottle people to forget that people who are not bottle people really aren't bottle people.. I mean it takes a seasoned eye to spot a good one from a junker. I'm sure well over 99% of the population does not possess this ability to recognize a good one from a pile of dirty old bottles lyin' around outside.. and most people would not even be curious.. lots of them would have fun breaking them, some would consider them a safety hazard, esp. today's mommies.. 
 ..so yes, there are 'unwanted' valuable bottles all over the place.. we've all heard the stories.. even read them right here about that amazingly cheap yard sale finds or flea market pick-ups.. Craig's list deals.. the only reason antique bottles even have any value at all is because they can be sold for a profit by the lucky expert who got in low, and knows how to market them to those who want them. Same with lots of collectibles and antiques.. you can tell someone something is worth a lot of money but if they are not interested in it, or their life is already sufficiently bountiful and/or focused on other endeavors, they just won't care. I see that a lot. It's why I don't worry about digger TV shows. If anything, I worry how FEW people are interested in this particular hobby.. we need more fresh recruits into the bottle bugdom or else we're all gonna shrivel up and die with our collections thrown in a dumpster by the landlord.. who, incidentally, doesn't care about old bottles..


----------



## phil44 (May 31, 2012)

Finders Keepers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mf150
> 
> I haven't dug a bottle in my life, yet. I'm not jealous when I see extraordinary outcomes like this. I'm freakin inspired!
> Going to the Sierra-Nevada Mountians in a few days--home of the California Gold Rush--, and I am hopeful to have some of the OP's luck. If I find anything during my hikes, I'll take lots of pictures.
> ...


 

  There are a few types of jealousy. Some people get all worked up and mad because they didn't dig the "good bottle/bottles" posted on the forum.That turns into ranting and raving.It goes on and on and on and on.and the thread gets longer.
   It is all pent up inside of them.It is a way to get their frustrations out. They will not admit they are jealous but they are.Some people are just big baby's.
  Dr Phil will tell ya.[8D]

 Then there is the other type of jealous. You see a great bottle on the forum ,you are happy for the guy who dug it and you want that to happen to you real soon.
   "man I wish I could just walk on a lot and find a barrel of great bottles like you did" I'm jealous" and inspired at the same time. 

 I hope that straighten that chit out


 I fall into the second category 

 There stuff that in your clay pipe and smoke it []


----------



## adshepard (May 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> It's easy for bottle people to forget that people who are not bottle people really aren't bottle people.. I mean it takes a seasoned eye to spot a good one from a junker. I'm sure well over 99% of the population does not possess this ability to recognize a good one from a pile of dirty old bottles lyin' around outside.. and most people would not even be curious.. lots of them would have fun breaking them, some would consider them a safety hazard, esp. today's mommies..
> ..so yes, there are 'unwanted' valuable bottles all over the place...


 
 This is so true.  I dive for bottles in Maine.  There are many local fishermen that drag the area and often times they pull up bottles.  I talked with a few of them and the most common thing they say is that they give the nice colored ones to their wives to stick in the window.  They have no clue as to value and don't care.  If I'm picking bottles off the bottom that are valued in the hundred's of dollars you know they're dragging them up too.  Many times their probably just throwin' them back in the deep.

 Alan


----------



## beendiggin (May 31, 2012)

I might be paranoid or a conspiracy theorist for saying this but what the hey... we don't REALLY know the story....or any story for that matter.

 For all we know those bottles might have been stolen from someones collection by an ex wife who was going to come back and smash em all.

 Then again they might have been stored there to be used later in a meth lab that could make dope to be sold to school kids.

 Or maybe they were part of a terrorist network's bomb making operation.......Thank God you found those bottles when you did.  You might have saved some lives.  You at least saved those bottles anyway.  

 Or they could've simply been photoshopped into this forum !!!  Just like that puce flask!

 Or ????????????????  I don't know what to think now!!!!  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! 

 Oh by the way... Most people don't know a single damned thing about old bottles is what I've found out so....   Carpe diem!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 31, 2012)

....then there's the seasoned veteran expert bottle peeps who don't have an artistic perspective on bottles in ..un-mint.. condition.. and leave them in tailing piles.. thanks guys!!! []


----------



## cyberdigger (May 31, 2012)

..even those unappreciative housewives don't see the potential..


----------



## epackage (May 31, 2012)

[8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D][8D]


----------



## splante (May 31, 2012)

Knowing Taylor to be very trustworthy and honest, he wouldnt pull any crap like what has been suggested. I have seen construction sites wher they have put bottles aside knowing someone would want them or recycle them maybe not to that extent but it happens....





> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> House fire huh? I had one of those in 98............took me three years before I had a place to put my bottles. I left them under a friends shed for close to four years.
> 
> ...


----------



## splante (May 31, 2012)

Taylor dont let him get to you ..always see the negative side with him..seen it before and sure we wil see it again......Is Seekonk in the works again


----------



## Oldihtractor (May 31, 2012)

THis would be milk for sure..   would it be for sale ??   Thanks John 


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I'm still thinking cottage cheese or sour cream on the Deerfoot, great gets Taylor...[]


----------



## Terphunter (Jun 1, 2012)

SWEET finds!!!


----------



## GACDIG (Jun 1, 2012)

For Another Late WOW.....................................


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Well I get where you're coming from now, Pat.. people pillaged your burnt out place and this is somehow reminding you of that.. I am sorry that happened to you, but I'd be hesitant to make the comparison.


 
 I think this is the root of all his cynicism and judgmental assumptions about others. Makes sense.

 If we had the misfortune of some scrap of scum burning our house down and thus destroying a majority of our accumulations, and way of life in general, then Pat's reaction would make sense to most of us. I would be devastated. Having people root through the wreckage adds insult to injury. I suppose that he has gone through some almost unbearably tough times, but has risen from the ashes and conquered much of that past. Not all of the negative emotional components, clearly, but i really can't say that I would be any less cynical if all of my collections were maliciously destroyed.

 When I was in 5th grade my brother placed my entire coin collection into the garbage, several thousand worth of good coins; some found via detecting or random chance, some bought at shows/markets, some bought from shops, and the most important ones were given to me by my beloved passed grandfather, who had nurtured the hobby when I was very young, and in my father before me when he was young. I saw them in the can after returning from school, and was more livid than I had ever been before. I would have killed him. He shattered crates of my BIM bottles when I was in grade-school, thinking I had stolen and hidden some SNES game of his (untrue), and ripped the leather binding off of rare and beautiful 19th century books I had acquired at the estate sales my father brought me to, for no apparent reason. He had done plenty of other mean and nasty things, to me and the rest of my family, but you get the idea. Regardless, he is my brother and because of that bond alone I painstakingly spent years showing his ADHD, tantrum-throwing and socially inappropriate arse how the world works and how to operate within it. It took a very long time for the investment to pay off. Most people would just say F*ck it and never give him another chance (and another, and another... lol).

 Now we share the closest relationship that he has with anyone else in the family. Despite the pain, damage and suffering he has caused i love him unconditionally, and will stand up for him (almost) without question, even to my parents; with whom he has a less-than-ideal relationship. He is a lot better now, but the pain he had caused my siblings and parents in the past has seemingly altered their perception of him, apparently permanently, as still being the horrendously destructive brat he once had been. 

 Forgiveness and understanding takes more guts than judgement and cynical pessimism. Takes time and effort but it is worth it. If you can't forgive someone, then you allow them to continue "hurting" you every waking day, thus precluding you from living a happy and balanced life. Instead, it makes ya lash out at people without any objective justification. Everybody loses in such a situation.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW ! ! !   That is FANTASTIC. I hope EVERYONE reads and UNDERSTANDS what Stephen has said here and puts it into PRACTICE. The world would be a better place if we did. Thank you Stephen


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Plumb did you just  watch Dr Phil ?[8D]


----------



## mf150 (Jun 1, 2012)

First off, BOOM, Baby!

 Secondly...

 If that be the case, I, too, fall into the second category. I wish to have the luck of the OP...
 Closest I came was finding a screw top sloans liniment bottle on the banks of the Middle Fork of the Feather River. Not rare by any means, but a thrill none the less. 




> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 1, 2012)

That is amazing.  And you didn't even have to dig.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> Forgiveness and understanding takes more guts than judgement and cynical pessimism. Takes time and effort but it is worth it. If you can't forgive someone, then you allow them to continue "hurting" you every waking day, thus precluding you from living a happy and balanced life.


 
 As an older man, I am grateful when I get to witness young men and woman with the courage to stand up and express ideas like this. We may yet still have a chance.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Seconded, Anthony-John! 

 Well, and truly said, sir.

 **********

 And Taylor, 

 That is still a great recovery, from a providentially asked permission. Great going, sir.


----------



## bamabottles (Jun 5, 2012)

Obviously both sides of this issue are true to an extent.  On the one hand noone is going to take the time and trouble to pick out and put bottles into drums and cover them (even "poorly" cover them) unless they see some value in them and plan to get them or know someone that might want them.  Construction jobs all have deadlines and it took quite a bit of time to pick out and set aside that many bottles... most would just run over them...  regardless, the bottom line is that they revert to the landowner's property (if the tenant has been gone for a certain amount of time--varies by state) and therefore the landowner CAN and DID give the bottles to those with permission to dig.... removing an eyesore from his/her property which was a help to him/her.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bamabottles
> 
> Obviously both sides of this issue are true to an extent.  On the one hand noone is going to take the time and trouble to pick out and put bottles into drums and cover them (even "poorly" cover them) unless they see some value in them and plan to get them or know someone that might want them.  Construction jobs all have deadlines and it took quite a bit of time to pick out and set aside that many bottles... most would just run over them...  regardless, the bottom line is that they revert to the landowner's property (if the tenant has been gone for a certain amount of time--varies by state) and therefore the landowner CAN and DID give the bottles to those with permission to dig.... removing an eyesore from his/her property which was a help to him/her.


 Exactly!


----------



## David Fertig (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW!

 I've been off the forum for a couple days and look what happens!  Guess I have to add my two mites.

 House is abandoned.  Owner gives permission to take whatever is wanted.  

 I don't really see what the confusion is.

 One of the things I do to provide for my family is building salvage.  Barns, log houses, and other old buildings.  I've seen plenty of cases where - for whatever reason - the tennants are gone and have left - again, for whatever reason - plenty of valuable items.

 Anyone ever see "Storage Wars"?  Someone used to own those items that are now being sold at auction.  They stopped paying the rent on the unit, and guess what?  The storage unit's real estate owners now have the rights to the contents!  

 Are we to expect the property owner to maintain items that previous tennents left behind?  "Sorry I can't rent this house to you unless you agree to use and maintain all the furniture the last tennants left here."  "Oh, that old rusty car in the back yard?  Think it's a Chevelle or something.  Been up on those blocks for the past three years.  Heard the guy put a lot of money into the motor.  Shame.  He should have put that money into his rent and child support.  But, no - I won't move it.  They said he will be getting out of jail in 5-10, so I plan on letting it sit right there for him.  Don't worry, you'll get used to seeing it sitting there in the yard.  Just keep your kids off the hood or I'll have to up your rent to pay for damages so I can maintain it for the guy who is now in jail and still owes me back rent."

 So...  the guy who helps a property owner clean up their yard - with their permission - should not be trusted to not steal bottles off your shelves?

 Oh - congrats on thhe great find!  Most of us should be so lucky.


----------

